# Community Shield - Utd V City



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Anyone know what channel this is on today - 5.30-m kick off I think?

Also, if it isn't on OSN/AD Sports which I don't think it is, anyone know any venues around Marina that are showing it?

Cheers.......


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Crown & Lion, Byblos Hotel, Tecom will have it on if it's available.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m sure Underground at Habtoor will be showing it in the Marina and the Fish`n`Chips and Guinness in there isn`t half bad so thats where i`m planning to watch it.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just twigged its Ramadan so it may need to be somewhere a bit more downmarket if you wanna get a drink.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's on JSC Sports +3


----------

